# Intros & hellos



## jtweymo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello there!

I'm a new member to this board.

I practice shinden yoshin ryu
my home page on that is here.

Some budo translation pages, I do amateur Japanese translation work.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 8, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## jtweymo (Sep 8, 2008)

hi back at ya all!!

S'funny... I can't seem to find the doo-hickey that allows me to post an avatar... do you guys know where that might be?


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT.  To post an avatar go to the user CP under settings & options


----------



## stickarts (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## jtweymo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello hello,

Yeah thanks, I found the avatar settings.... 
I gotta say this is one rockin' freindly board.

Very nice.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## jkembry (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome, this thing MT is agreat big ol buffet. Happy reading and posting!


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------

